

Nanosolar Increases Solar Cell Efficiency to 16.4% and Starts Mass Production - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/09/nanosolar-solar-power-efficiency-germany-factory-mass-production.php

======
snewe
A commenter

[http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/09/nanosolar-solar-
powe...](http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/09/nanosolar-solar-power-
efficiency-germany-factory-mass-production.php#comment-282874)

makes an interesting point about the true gains in efficiency. The second
press release:

[http://www.nanosolar.com/company/blog/nrel-
certifies-164-nan...](http://www.nanosolar.com/company/blog/nrel-
certifies-164-nanosolar-foil-efficiency)

states:

"In terms of our current baseline production process, our best production
rolls now achieve higher than 11% median efficiency measured as equivalent to
panel efficiency, with very tight cross- and down-web uniformity."

------
jacquesm
Company site with the announcement:

[http://www.nanosolar.com/company/blog/nanosolar-completes-
pa...](http://www.nanosolar.com/company/blog/nanosolar-completes-panel-
factory-commences-serial-production)

------
jbrun
Correction: The 16.4% figure above is for the best Nanosolar solar cells, not
for all of them. The company states that: "In terms of our current baseline
production process, our best production rolls now achieve higher than 11%
median efficiency measured as equivalent to panel efficiency, with very tight
cross- and down-web uniformity." That's still very good, but far from 16.4%.
Sorry for the confusion.

